# N.I Peops



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey all N.I peops just wanted to say hello and ask does anyone of you go to any shows etc?

also what about a meet-up etc??

also ruth i no ur motor but not you hehe i seen it at the top seceret show in lisburn  u mighta seen me i am part of the cruisinbeatz people matty

anyways big hello to all the N.I folk out there :thumb: dont be afriad to give a shout


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

yeah but theres never anythin on this time of the year.think theres people plannin a detailing meet btw in portadown


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

cool might see if i can get down were u down at the limivady cruise last year there??


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, you should have introduced yourself at top secret! Get a bigger pic up of the corsa til i see if i recognise it


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

ok well at top seceret this is what she looked like



and this is what she looks like now



dont worry ill not forget to shout next time hehe


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you got rid of that bonnet vent!!

New rims look 10 times better too


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

aww dont talk we used to call it the duck catcher haha


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Looks far better now, are they xenons or the philips ultra bright bulbs?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

i would guess just the bulbs, btw motor looks far nicer now but im still not a fan of corsa's


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

lol cheers Jmax and its neither is a cheap wee set of side lights lmao i thought they would look crap but i think there not to bad hi


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

ooh that looks loads better now, but i still dont remember it from top secret! sorry!! lol, even checked my piccies i took and cant see it anywhere


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

go down about half way http://www.jon44w.com/site3/viewthread.php?tid=2005 hehe


----------

